# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Daily Dreamsign: Can I Have Your Attention Please?!

## Shift

Good, now that I've got it I'll remind you that it's _very_ important to be aware and pay attention to things if you want to catch the oddities and dream signs in your dreams and have a DILD. Unfortunately for us, it's not as often as we'd wish that a dream character or element screams at us to pay attention, reality check, and become lucid.

I for one have been slacking so I am starting a new regime for myself, to build up awareness and prospective memory. This is important for honing your awareness as well as training your prospective memory for MILDs. This exercise has been done a few times before, but threads have gone stale and people tend to ignore that entire section of EWOLD.

So I am establishing a number of daily tasks. I will make them as _absolutely random_ as possible, both for novelty as well as to capture the random nature of dreams. I will update this first post every day, and add the previous posts to a spoiler. I have resigned as a DV staff member and so all subsequent tasks will have to be found on the most recent pages of the thread, sorry for the inconvenience!



*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 3/31/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*




Feel free to jump in and suggest tasks, but only if it's the morning (<8am EST) before I get around to doing it. Remember, they've got to be random! And I strongly encourage you to report in on your success, times you noticed failure, or even to post a strict log of the times and details of your awareness. But besides collecting them here, make sure not to write anything down. This is a memory and awareness training exercise.

----------


## deXtrous

Will do tomorrow when I go for a trip into the city  ::D:  thanks

----------


## Shift

> Will do tomorrow when I go for a trip into the city  thanks



Do it today!  :wink2:  There'll be another one tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

hmm ok so do we write down everything ? like touch, blow, pick, scratch, and so one

----------


## Shift

No no, the goal is to remember what the task is (today: RC when you think of someone's nose). Every time you find yourself becoming aware of this sign, reality check and become very aware of your surroundings. Make a _mental_ note of it happening, keep track of it in your mind. But this is a memory exercise, so you don't want to write anything down except at the end of the day if you want to post in this thread. Or I suppose at the end of the day you could jot it into your DJ.

So you want to both build up your memory to _remember to remember to reality check_, as well as your overall awareness (be on the lookout for noses, take in the scene when you do).

You CAN keep track of what it was that drew in your awareness. I think for the first task that might be a bit heavy duty though. I plan on slowly easing myself into it since I've gotten out of practice. Hopefully within two weeks everyone practicing should be able to just naturally remember what it is that caused them to become aware of the nose! But definitely keep track of it (mentally) if you can! The more detail and awareness, the better  :smiley:

----------


## 12g951ad

oo ok now i get it il try it out cos it sounds like it could work

----------


## Desert Claw

awesome i like the idea

so. its almost 1 in the morning here
i'll start when i wake up

----------


## Mariano

I don't understand well...Why I should think on someone nose?

----------


## dmonk09

it is just a way to make sure u RC throughout the day and actually think about it. and if you can remember all the times you rc'd then your bound to remember to do it in your dreams. I'm going to try this  :smiley:

----------


## Techno

I remember having to do something today...hmm...what was it?

----------


## Polona

What a great idea! 
I was leaving bunch of post-it notes around the house with hints to do RC. 
But this expanded method (more random people involved) should do the trick  :Happy:

----------


## deXtrous

> Do it today!  There'll be another one tomorrow




It was really late when I read it, I live in a different time zone  :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

> It was really late when I read it, I live in a different time zone



Aw  :Sad:   :Sad:  I've decided to update it at midnight (I'm always up at midnight, not always up by 8am  ::tongue:: ) so hopefully you can catch them that way.

----------


## toejammer16

I work fron home and rarely touch my nose.

----------


## Shift

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Gonna go with a much more basic one. So, when you are putting on shoes and socks, painting your toenails, cleaning the lint from between your toes, stubbing your toe, noticing someone's shoes, stepping on something sharp, etc.! Reality check to make sure it's not a dream, look around to work on your awareness.

Today I RC'ed and worked on awareness while on a bench outside of a restaurant, because I was in the area where I had told myself I would remember to look at peoples' noses. I also checked in my dream, every time I responded to/read this thread, and just now  ::D:

----------


## toejammer16

I work from a desk at home and dont do any of those things daily or see anyone.

----------


## Seph

> I work fron home and rarely touch my nose.







> I work from a desk at home and dont do any of those things daily or see anyone.



It doesn't really have to be feet or your nose, you can pick whatever you want(No pun intended.). I read this technique in LaBerges book, where he suggests each day you pick 4 things or so, and do a reality check each time one of those things occurs. You use this to train, what he calls, your "Prospective Memory", or your ability to remember future things without external reminders. This helps with MILD especially, and LD'ing all together.

For example, I currently go to school, so I have made my four things the following...

1. I will do a Reality Check when I get In/Out of my car.
2. I will do a Reality Check when I enter/leave the School. (I have release)
3. I will do a Reality Check when I eat something.
4. I will do a Reality Check when I take something out of my backpack.

These are just mine, but you can easily make your own, it can be anything. One I thought might work well, is he suggested doing an RC anytime someone calls your name. It's really whatever fits you best. Luckily for me, what with going to school most days, the school is actually one of my dream signs, so I'm hoping mine will help become Lucid if my dreams take place in this specific location.

----------


## Desert Claw

I see a lot of traffic cones. just thought id let you know that whenever i see them, i do a reality check... might seem stange, but i see a lot of these cones in my dreams. might be weird but it i can make it work to my advantage! thought i'd make a random post about it, thats all. maybe you'd like to try it, i dunno.

so +10... -8... 6 hours... is it midnight in your timezone? i'm horrible at timezones... I'll try the feet thing tomorrow, where i get more time to do it. I still haven't tested yesterdays one yet. keep the random stuff coming, I'll give them all a shot

----------


## MrFantasy

I have been doing this exact section of EWOLD how ironic. I believe today I missed the one where I was supposed to do a state check when I heard laughter. Forgot about that, until now. I'll improve though, I'll get there.

----------


## Shift

Exactly, this works for all dream signs. I'm just trying to motivate myself and to get my prospective memory to include. You also shouldn't be neglecting your own dreamsigns or reality checking. This is more an exercise starting from scratch, since I've been slacking w/ the DJ. Hence why there is only one task.

Awareness characteristics to look for in feet: Are the toes painted, or not? Are the feet male, or female? Are the shoes old, or new? Clean, or dirty? Are they appropriate for the weather? How would you categorize them? Do they match the rest of the outfit?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Well, I did it today. Strangely enough I RCed randomly when the thought of it popped into my head and NOT when I noticed feet...

Hmm...there was a moment in Algebra when I first RCed while we were watching this REALLY trippy math DVD. I mean REALLY trippy. Then there were a few times at the end of the day in Chem. And I just did one about 20 minutes ago. All of these cases did not involve feel.

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

So I did a good job with the foot one. I not only found myself noticing feet but also when I had no sight of feet remember the task and reality checking and becoming very aware anyway (remembering to remember!). I must've reality checked at least 60 times today. I spent a lot of time reality checking, taking in all the senses, questioning myself, my location, and my actions, and then paying very close attention to the shoe (or foot), who was wearing it, if it was appropriate attire for the outfit, weather, individual, etc. I also took a nap and had a very very vivid dream.

----------


## 12g951ad

this is starting to be fun!

----------


## Shift

Man, I had one of my most kickass lucids ever last night, totally finally got to swing through an enormous city as spiderman  ::D:

----------


## Keitorin

This sounds like a really good idea that'd be good for me. I'd forgotten this after reading EWOLD!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

I didn't do too well on the water one. Halfway through my shower I remembered it and RCed. A few times I'd be drinking water and realize it a few minutes in. I must've washed my hands a million times today and missed it. In one of my labs today we used ridiculous quantities of water, the entire purpose of the lab, and I don't think I RCed once because of the lab  :Sad:  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

----------


## Keitorin

> I didn't do too well on the water one. Halfway through my shower I remembered it and RCed. A few times I'd be drinking water and realize it a few minutes in. I must've washed my hands a million times today and missed it. In one of my labs today we used ridiculous quantities of water, the entire purpose of the lab, and I don't think I RCed once because of the lab  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.



Oh man. D:

As for me, I had the problem that it was raining outside, so every time I became aware that it was raining, I RC'ed. Which was like every minute or so. I kept worrying that if I didn't RC, I'd get into bad habits of thinking I didn't have to do it everytime I saw a sign.

And it just occurred to me that I had a sip of water before bed and forget to RC.

It's harder than you think to suddenly pay attention to things you always just let slide by you.  ::?: 

Will try the new task today!

----------


## DarkLucideity

Alternatively: 
1. Always be aware, and don't bother with misleading, pointless efforts to be aware of your state.
2. Succeed.

No offense though, if this thread helps people, that's great. Just what I think.

----------


## Shift

The goal of the thread is to work on prospective memory, while simultaneously building up awareness.

----------


## DarkLucideity

Ah I didn't notice the prospective memory aspect. Sorry about that  ::D:

----------


## Keitorin

Okay! I've been reading all day, so have been RC'ing _quite_ often. I think I almost got whip-lash for the RC's I did in a row. 95 in all today. I know I missed some, but I'm pretty proud of how I paid more attention to the words I was reading in order to be aware of when I ran into emotions. Also proud that I didn't let myself get annoyed at having to be patient and be aware of my surroundings/study my hands. Only a couple of the RC's are from my emotions, usually when I busted out laughing at a funny part of the story I'm reading. XP

----------


## Shift

Sorry guys, I slacked for a couple of days there on updating the daily task. Hopefully like me that doesn't mean you stopped RCing altogether!

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

This one ought to be a little easier, you almost always see birds and rarely notice it  :wink2:

----------


## Abra

Ah! Shift, this is a great idea for a thread! How come I didn't notice this before? =]

----------


## Keitorin

Yay.  ::D:  I've still been RC'ing, not as much though. I won't be going out today so the chance of seeing birds is slim, bur who knows, maybe one of my webshots wallpapers that circulates around has birds on it, or I'll look outside and catch sight of some.

----------


## Desert Claw

id like to mention a bird flew into our house yesterday
lol'd when i saw the task

it wasn't any old bird, its apparently worth a couple hundred bucks  :tongue2: 
like money flew in the window.. ha

----------


## 12g951ad

oo fu.. its winter all the birds are gone

----------


## Shift

> oo fu.. its winter all the birds are gone



You're right, even in Florida I saw like one bird today  ::doh::  I managed to RC for the singing of birds that I could hear but not see, but  :Sad: 

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Posters, real people, animals, etc.
And remember guys- don't ONLY RC when you actually see the thing. Any time you REMEMBER the task or find yourself thinking about blue eyes, you should also RC. So, you should've just done one now  :wink2:

----------


## Keitorin

I did 10 RC's for the birds task. I didn't see any birds, but I'd find myself remembering the task and I'd RC then. And I read the word in one of the stories I was reading.

The blue eyes one is kind of convenient, I'm about read some stories where one of the main characters has blue eyes.

:insomnia:

----------


## 12g951ad

Have fun!

----------


## Desert Claw

already seen plenty of blue eyes today, but i guess i'll do it tommorow, you seem to change it between 3 and 4pm

thats okay it still works out alright

----------


## 12g951ad

hey shift i heard somewhere that you tried some apple juice trick (dream vividness?) how did it work 


sorry if its a little.... much  :Off topic:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Well, the day's not over yet, but I thought I'd check in anyways.  :smiley: 

Hmm....I think I did a great job today. Sometimes a pair of blue eyes would pop into my head, other times the song "Brown Eyed Girl" would go off in my head. Either way I remembered to RC. There was even a time in 3rd period today where after I performed an RC, EVERYTHING that was blue in the room became more vibrant and more pronounced.  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

> hey shift i heard somewhere that you tried some apple juice trick (dream vividness?) how did it work



Here ya go, if you want anymore just read the thread (there's some very good info but it was buried a bit on the middle pages) or PM me  :smiley: 





> Well, the day's not over yet, but I thought I'd check in anyways. 
> 
> Hmm....I think I did a great job today. Sometimes a pair of blue eyes would pop into my head, other times the song "Brown Eyed Girl" would go off in my head. Either way I remembered to RC. There was even a time in 3rd period today where after I performed an RC, EVERYTHING that was blue in the room became more vibrant and more pronounced.



Yay, godo job!!!  :smiley:  I actually didn't see a single person with blue eyes, or at least I didn't notice it. But I kept randomly remembering it anyway. I was also reality checking when a huge swarm of crows was flapping around outside my window, when I noticed water, etc. ... I keep finding the past tasks popping up in my memory, too, which means I'm remembering to remember them and to RC!!!  ::D:  Sounds like you guys are, too  :smiley:  I also had a DILD again today, that's two out of the dryspell since I started this thread  :smiley: 

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Commercials, elevators, radios, cars driving past you, obnoxious roommates, other peoples' overly-loud headphones, singing in the shower, ringtones on your cell, grocery stores, restaurants... live, digital, mental, go for it!!!  :smiley:  And if you wanna make it super fun, on this one jot down the songs so that you can post them here  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

thanks shift and YAY finaly music i like think of music every 3 minutes

----------


## Keitorin

I find myself remembering past tasks too and RC'ing then! It seems to be improving my recall in the waking life at least.

I'm listening to music right now. I'll probably RC when I let my focus on the story I'm reading slip to listen to a particular song that I like. And I tend to sing songs in my head even when the player is off, so hopefully I'll catch that!

----------


## Shift

Man, since posting the task I've already RCed to music like five times! Today is going to be INTENSE!

----------


## 12g951ad

Im writing this in school been awake for 3hours and already more than 30 rc:s on music

Row row row your boat
 up and down the 
stream calmly camly calmly
 now you are in a dream

----------


## SpaceTime

This is good since I never do anything without headphones in my ears and music on all day while im at home,  music in video games and music while im falling asleep.. this will be a fun day

----------


## Shift

It's only 1 PM and I've been RCing like mad  ::tongue::  Right now there's classical/spanish guitar shit playing from the offices I'm near. In spanish class we were singing a song to help us learn verbs. Even my ringtone, which is not a song, has its own little tune and is music! Dayummm we are an inundated society, are we not?!

----------


## ollei

I think I'll join this  RC-cult of shift's  :smiley:  seems like you guys have had great success in remembering to RC...and I have been slacking off. 

WOOOOOO LD's HERE I COME!!!
 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

Welcome ollei 
by the way im going to sleep now total rc count today little over 50

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love this game.  It's been too long since we had one of these going.  We are doing it where we have to RC every time we see the sign?  Not just the first time?  I'm on it  ::D:

----------


## Shift

> I love this game.  It's been too long since we had one of these going.  We are doing it where we have to RC every time we see the sign?  Not just the first time?  I'm on it



Yep, every time you come across it to build up your prospective memory  ::D:  And also if you remember old tasks  ::D: 

I'm really gonna have to start integrating "REMEMBER TO STABILIZE" to every time I RC  :Sad:  I'm bad at it in RL, I'm tragic at it in dreams  :Sad:

----------


## ollei

> Welcome ollei 
> by the way im going to sleep now total rc count today little over 50



Thanks and yikes!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today was intense. So many times I missed a task and only remembered to RC after the fact, when music had already been playing for a little bit. I also remembered a ton of times even when there wasn't any music playing... so, getting there. How have you all been doing???

----------


## Keitorin

Hmm, I wish I did more RC's than I've done the last few days. I've been in kind of a daze because of sleep deprivation. Trying to fix that, so hopefully my awareness will improve.

Now for cups!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I did great yesterday.  :smiley:  That morning, I was RCing every time a commercial cam on TV (the background music was louder to me.). While I was listening to my iPod in the afternoon, I RC'ed every time a new song came on.  :smiley: 

Hmm....cups. This should be fun.  ::D:

----------


## ollei

I'm still on the music one cause there wasn't a new one when my day started, damn time zones. But it has been going great I seem more attentive to my surroundings and more focused  :smiley: 

One question though: if I think of a song or a song is playing in my head, should I then RC? That could be a little tricky.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I think I succeeded yesterday.  I had a hard time at places, like the gym, where the music was continually playing.  I was listening to an audiobook on headphones, but every so often I would notice the ambient music and have to RC.  I must have looked like a crazy person.  Now that I think about it, I was wearing a DV T-shirt, too.  I'm such a nerd.  I was most proud of myself when I remembered to RC while in line at the burrito shop picking up lunch.  It was also hard while listening to talk radio.  They play that damn commercial intro/exit music.

----------


## Shift

> I'm still on the music one cause there wasn't a new one when my day started, damn time zones. But it has been going great I seem more attentive to my surroundings and more focused 
> 
> One question though: if I think of a song or a song is playing in my head, should I then RC? That could be a little tricky.



You should RC every time you think about the concept of these things, not just when you 'physically' experience them. In dreams, a lot of times the concept of something will be present, but not the thing itself. They're weird and seem to work that way. So whenever you find yourself thinking of a song, a beat, a melody, the notion that people listen to a thing while dancing, etc. you should RC  :smiley: 

We'll definitely have to repeat the music one, it was fun  ::D:

----------


## Lysergic Lucidity

ive been working on this but i always catch the things like cups after they happen =( another possible thing you could do is...

Rc when you walk through a doorway.

I forgot where i read this but its been a pretty easy one to remember.

----------


## 12g951ad

problem with that is that its way too annoying and difficult becouse you have to rc every time you go throught a door way and if you have to run between rooms (example in work) so you just cant rc every time

----------


## Keitorin

It can get annoying when you have to RC a lot at one time. I found myself worrying about that with the music one, whether I should do it less or more (or drive myself crazy, hah).

I kind of sucked with the cups one. I only drink when I eat, and I usually only eat supper so I only see a bottle or canned drink at supper. Or if I have a cup of coffee. I don't even think of them as cups then, so it's hard to pay attention to them. Agh, will try harder next time.

I have been good with remembering to RC whenever I run into 'blue eyes' though. :O

Oh, and I RC every time I go into my bathroom because I recall five dreams where I went into my/a bathroom, so I thought I'd try it.

----------


## Shift

My god the days are flying by...  ::shock:: 

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

The cup thing seemed like a huge complete failure to me  :Sad:  Sorry if that's how it was for everyone else, too  :Sad:

----------


## 12g951ad

it was not a complete failure i mean idea was great but you just dont see that meny cups every day

----------


## ollei

> You should RC every time you think about the concept of these things, not just when you 'physically' experience them. In dreams, a lot of times the concept of something will be present, but not the thing itself. They're weird and seem to work that way. So whenever you find yourself thinking of a song, a beat, a melody, the notion that people listen to a thing while dancing, etc. you should RC 
> 
> We'll definitely have to repeat the music one, it was fun



:O ... Oh! that would be intense. 

New day new battle go doodles!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I rocked it yesterday all the way until dinner.  I totally blew it once I got a little booze in me  :Sad: 

Today is going to be hard.  All I do is draw pictures all day.  This is going to have to be a constant awareness day.

----------


## Shift

A couple of days after seeing no birds whatsoever during the bird task, today I keep seeing these enormous flocks of about 50 robins  ::shock::  wth? That's unheard of!

This illustration task is INTENSE! I thought music was bad... you can't go ANYWHERE without seeing some sort of diagram, symbol, whatever!  :boogie: 

RB, maybe try ignoring your own illustrations for the day and just focusing on ones that don't belong to you?

I also think my memory is getting better  ::D:  I had to remember to print something after class, before I left the building, and I was like "every time I see my phone, I'm going to remember that I need to print the paper!" sure enough, soon as I went to get it to turn it off of silent mode I was like "PRINTER!!!!!"

----------


## Keitorin

Cool! I have...*counts* 9 illustration sites open. The problem is, I haven't looked at them in a while because I've been reading. Mm, maybe every time I see one of the tabs or think "man, I should be looking at those illust sites"...

And of course every time I see one of my doodles on my notes...and stuff.  :tongue2: 

P.S: Lol, Shift. Bad luck, that!

----------


## High Hunter

Alright so I've been doing pretty good with the music one.  I can't help to RC when I hear music now...even if the task is over with.

I failed at the cups unfortunately.  First time I thought about it was like at night after I drank a cup of coffee.  I finished it and put the cup in the dish washer...as I walked back towards my room I remembered, and pretty much RC'd quickly anyway.

Illustrations are working out pretty well so far!  I have a world map on my wall right above my monitor, so every time I look up...it's RC time!  I already did it a bunch of times in the house too, and while picking up the mail earlier.

Good stuff. Keep it up guys.  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

> Alright so I've been doing pretty good with the music one.  I can't help to RC when I hear music now...even if the task is over with.
> 
> I failed at the cups unfortunately.  First time I thought about it was like at night after I drank a cup of coffee.  I finished it and put the cup in the dish washer...as I walked back towards my room I remembered, and pretty much RC'd quickly anyway.
> 
> Illustrations are working out pretty well so far!  I have a world map on my wall right above my monitor, so every time I look up...it's RC time!  I already did it a bunch of times in the house too, and while picking up the mail earlier.
> 
> Good stuff. Keep it up guys.



Yay, good job  :smiley:  I hope you caught that illustration in Keitorin's signature, too!!!  ::D:

----------


## High Hunter

> Yay, good job  I hope you caught that illustration in Keitorin's signature, too!!!



Hahaha...duh!  I totally overlooked that, and yours too.  *RCs*

I'll be on the lookout...  :wink2:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Surprisingly, the only illustrations I saw today were in a Literature book. For the rest of the day I had to remember on my own.  :Sad:

----------


## ollei

Illustrations was not as good as music I think, I've been locked up in my room all day studying literature, I saw some of my own illustrations but then not much more. I can't criticize it though I love this collective initiative and I must say it has been must useful, I RC more than I used to. Knowing that I share this task with a bunch of people is really useful!

I just need to work on recall as I've been slacking off with the DJ, I've been under a lot off stress due to school, any tips on how I can be more motivated to DJ?

good luck to everyone!

----------


## Keitorin

> I can't criticize it though I love this collective initiative and I must say it has been must useful, I RC more than I used to. Knowing that I share this task with a bunch of people is really useful!



I agree! If I was doing this on my own, I wouldn't be as productive. It's nice to imagine everyone else working on it too.

I did better with the illustrations than the cups.  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

I did really well with the illustrations today, they're just absolutely everywhere and I RCed at least 3 times an hour  :smiley:

----------


## High Hunter

I'm all over that already!

----------


## 12g951ad

nice

----------


## Keitorin

Oh gods, this one's going to kill me. XD

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## ollei

> *At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*



How come this is important?

----------


## 12g951ad

improves your memory

----------


## aioinae

The time one killed me yesterday. I missed the RC just about every time I looked at a clock. Only when I actually read or thought of the word "time" did I remember.

Meanwhile I've barely noticed "money" today.. it isn't really the best topic for a lazy Sunday. <_<

----------


## ollei

> improves your memory



how? just curious.

----------


## doctor

> how? just curious.



more so recall
its like after a dream, most of the time with recall you sit there and go over the events to remember it all. In this case its the same. You cant just let the memory of the interaction go because thats just like letting go a dream. This doesn't seem to be so much a lucidity thing than a recall thing but I would still do it.

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Caught today a few times. Probably got more of the past tasks than money  ::doh:: 

How many people have we got participating so far? Are you seeing any success? Improved memory?? I hope so!  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

> How many people have we got participating so far? Are you seeing any success? Improved memory?? I hope so!



i have few days ago had a i don't know 1-2 hour long lucid and i remembered 80&#37; of it

----------


## ollei

I can't really say as i've only been doing this for a couple of days, but I definitely see a change in my attitude, I am more aware and RC spontaneously more often. 

it's a good start  :smiley:

----------


## shotbirds

All those things have next to no roles in my dreams :/

----------


## ollei

> more so recall
> its like after a dream, most of the time with recall you sit there and go over the events to remember it all. In this case its the same. You cant just let the memory of the interaction go because thats just like letting go a dream. This doesn't seem to be so much a lucidity thing than a recall thing but I would still do it.



That makes sense, if I make an effort to remember all the times during the day I RC I wouldn't only train my recall but I would actually remember, then perhaps it is easier to incorporate RC's in dreams. If i give them more attention the more significant they will seem to me, the chances that they will pop up in my dreams due to day-residue would be higher.

This might not be your point.. I kind of wandered off  :Oops: .  

Feedback?

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've found myself doing this backwards.  For example, instead of remembering to RC every time I think of a cup, I RC which reminds me to go get something to drink.  Or I will RC, then remember to check if I locked the doors on my car.

----------


## ollei

> I've found myself doing this backwards.  For example, instead of remembering to RC every time I think of a cup, I RC which reminds me to go get something to drink.  Or I will RC, then remember to check if I locked the doors on my car.



haha funny  :smiley:

----------


## Keitorin

> I've found myself doing this backwards.  For example, instead of remembering to RC every time I think of a cup, I RC which reminds me to go get something to drink.  Or I will RC, then remember to check if I locked the doors on my car.



Haha, that's funny. For me, I randomly find myself reminding myself to RC, and _then_ I remember what the topic was. Ah well, as long as I'm remembering to RC...

----------


## ollei

> Haha, that's funny. For me, I randomly find myself reminding myself to RC, and _then_ I remember what the topic was. Ah well, as long as I'm remembering to RC...



same here, today I missed almost every time I actually saw or used locks. I just randomly RC

----------


## aioinae

I parked my car and walked away. About 300 feet away I remembered to run back and lock it. I ended up being away for a few hours. Thanks Shift, you may have saved me a pricey GPS system.  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

lucky

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Robot_Butler

I failed miserably yesterday with the locks.  The only one I caught was my combination padlock at the gym lockers.

Lights should be fun.  This should pair well with my current ongoing goal of trying to pay attention to lighting more to help with my painting and architecture design work.

----------


## High Hunter

> Today's task: Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The *sun rising*/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become *very* aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and _make sure to 'stabilize'_. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.



Wow...what a coincidence.  I haven't seen a single sunrise (unless I HAD to get up for a specific reason) in a long time, and today out of the blue I woke up as the sun rose.  Too bad I didn't see this post last night!

Lights should be an easy one...since the old fashioned light switch RC is already almost known to all.  

Keep it up people!

----------


## Bearsy

> Imagine you have just become lucid, and _make sure to 'stabilize'_.



What do you mean by that?

----------


## Shift

> What do you mean by that?



Often times in a lucid dream you get so excited that you take off to do something, and end up in a very unrealistic, unvivid, crazy dream that you can wake up easily from or where you end up losing lucidity  :Sad:  So before you do anything, making sure to 'stabilize' the dream around you, or to stabilize your own lucidity (to make sure that you don't forget it's a dream and get caught up in it again), will usually keep you in a dream longer and with more vivid, intense experiences with a more lucid and aware frame of mind. This also REALLY helps with dream control, so when you can't get something to work you just remind yourself "it HAS to work, because I AM DREAMING, I am LUCID DREAMING, and there's no reason for it NOT to work!"  ::D: 

So to do it during the day is just practice to make sure that you associate reality checking with remembering to stabilize, so that when you DO RC in a dream and find out you are dreaming, the first thing on your mind is "I HAVE to stabilize before I rush off!"

----------


## 12g951ad

well sed

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Thanks to 12g951ad for today's DDS, if you have any suggestions *PM them to me* and I'll consider!  :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

okay! will do!
stabilizing is good. made my dream very vivid  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I failed miserably at the light RC.  I think I only did it once, when the sun blinded me through my windshield.  

I don't come across a lot of grass, so today I'll try to keep up on the music task, too.  That one gave me tons of RCs.

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

I'm still slacking  :Sad:

----------


## Bearsy

The light one was great for me, grass not so much, I only noticed grass once walking home from class.


Should we only focus on one of the items, or should I keep it in my head to do this with light, grass and buttons now?

----------


## Shift

> The light one was great for me, grass not so much, I only noticed grass once walking home from class.
> 
> 
> Should we only focus on one of the items, or should I keep it in my head to do this with light, grass and buttons now?



Whichever you feel good about. Whenever you DO think of/the need to reality check, you should ALWAYS reality check. The whole exercise is just to work on memory, so you can make it as hard as you want with as many tasks as possible, or as easy with only the one day's. Really customize it to whatever you feel is achievable. If you find that it's getting easier and easier, throw in other tasks. You should also be keeping an eye out for dreamsigns and etc. so if it becomes too much, use this exercise with your dreamsigns.

----------


## carLito

reality checks are good, my dreams are so vivid i have to use them a lot - "oh yea, this is a dream, cool..." and when i wake up i have to ask someone who happened to be in the dream if i did something or i said something to them which was in the dream, just to make sure i wasn't recounting a previous situation...sometimes it is a memory though...

----------


## Desert Claw

in my head i still think of the ones before. I'm sure I'll go:
_o hey look its grass! o thats right, that was yesterday..._
then I think about what todays one is and eventually I have to do a reality check anyway... :/

----------


## Robot_Butler

Scary.  As I clicked on this thread, I had the other hand on my shirt, fiddling with a button on my collar.  Reality check time, for sure!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Shift

Spring break is over, time to get my ass back in gear!

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everythign! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Desert Claw

I didn't do too well with yesterday's task... It took me ten minutes before I realised I was having lunch (enough to think of the task) haha I hope today's one will turn out better  ::D:

----------


## Shift

Same here  :Sad:  I've been pretty good today, though. Within an hour of being awake I've RCed 5 times. Once when I remembered that every day there is a task, and then I RCed, then I remembered what the task was, RCed again. There is a box of plastic eating utensils in my room, and when I saw it I thought of utensils, and then when I came back into my room after seeing it I thought of utensils again. And now I'm RCing again because there is a little cup of pens above my laptop  ::D:

----------


## ollei

todays task will kill me.

Is anybody making progress?

----------


## 12g951ad

I am well not very well considered the music one but hmm... life goes on

----------


## SnakeCharmer

I've been checking this thread every morning in the last week. It helped me in improving my waking life awareness.

Here's one thing I noticed: I tend to to better during the day if I start the day by visualizing all the situations where I might encounter the daily dreamsign.

----------


## Shift

So something pretty hysterical just happened to be regarding today's task. I've caught utensils a few times throughout the day, and I have been RCing mostly to eating utensils than writing utensils, as the ones for writing never stand out but when I see the forks I suddenly think "OH! Utensils! Like writing utensils! Reality check!!!"

I was just getting my dinner, and had gone to the cashier to checkout. I had the food container in my left hand, my fork and knife in my right hand, and I had slipped my credit card into my pocket. When she rang me up, I was so out of it I tried to pay by handing her my utensils  :Oops:  But needless to say after laughing, I suddenly realized it was a good time to RC  ::tongue:: 





> Here's one thing I noticed: I tend to to better during the day if I start the day by visualizing all the situations where I might encounter the daily dreamsign.



Ooooh hey, now there's an idea!!

----------


## Robot_Butler

This was a bad weekend for me.  I don't think I did a single RC.  Wait, I take that back, I did one when everyone yelled "Surprise!!!"

I'm on this writing utensils task.  This should give me plenty of chances to forget  ::lol::

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

As always if you've got ideas or want your dream signs to be used, PM me!  :smiley:

----------


## ollei

I was really concentrated yesterday and tried to notice all my pencils, pens and stuff. It was an intense day but this has finally paid of, I had a MILD just this morning!!

----------


## 12g951ad

yeah the pencils was good idea

----------


## Shift

Sorry! Slackage  :Oops:  Time for some oldschool tasks  :wink2:  This might overlap if you're already doing it...

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## 12g951ad

today i'm going to do MANY rc:s

----------


## Desert Claw

> Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS!*



didn't see that coming. alright i'll give it a shot  ::roll::

----------


## Shift

> didn't see that coming. alright i'll give it a shot



Hey, no one is giving me creative ideas. This is what happens when I try to make something up at 7 am  ::tongue:: ... I don't!!!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Bearsy

I don't have any keys  :Sad:

----------


## Desert Claw

could it be used in a metaphorical sense? never mind i'm just being stupid. how about I recommend colours? sounds? smells? why can't we use senses other than sight?

----------


## 12g951ad

Thats a good idea

----------


## Desert Claw

oh no! wheres shift? she hasn't posted today's daily dreamsign! may i make a suggestion? how about this:





> Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*



would this dreamsign be effective, shift?

----------


## 12g951ad

::bowdown:: 



> oh no! wheres shift? she hasn't posted today's daily dreamsign! may i make a suggestion? how about this:
> 
> 
> 
> would this dreamsign be effective, shift?




Good one SHIFT is slacking again no offence
But  ::hijack::  isn't wery nice

----------


## Shift

> would this dreamsign be effective, shift?



Sounds good for today. We can do sounds definitely, we did do some colors, emotions, and sounds before. Tomorrow I'll break this down, and we'll have slamming doors, because this sounds like a bulk idea and I don't know, seems like it might be better if it's broken down? Thanks DC!





> Good one SHIFT is slacking again no offence
> But  isn't wery nice



Well, I can't hold your hands like little children, you have to learn lucid dreaming for yourself. Presumably on days where I can't make it to a computer 24/7 or slave away on DV, you are able to take on responsibility for yourself and either come up with a good task like DC, to just use an old task that you had trouble with, or to rely on your ability to remember past tasks to just try to get as many as you can. I also think it's better not to post every night, as the purpose of this post is to become self sufficient and improve your prospective memory.

Also, 



> Feel free to jump in and suggest tasks, but only if it's the morning (<8am EST) before I get around to doing it



There's a reason I posted that in the original topic. But please, make sure that they are good ideas like DC's, or I'll just delete them.

----------


## no-Name

Maybe... Pets? Exercise? Hair? Guitars? Family? Television? Holes? Just suggestions.

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

----------


## Desert Claw

> Good one SHIFT is slacking again no offence
> But  isn't wery nice



uhh... im sorry! i didn't mean to!! o noes!  :tongue2: 
I know what you mean, it's hard to find something that doesn't show up too much when you go through your day. that reminds me of the day i focused on grass - its was everywhere! I was going to suggest your own shadow, but that might be too hard aswell. 

 :paranoid: 

oh yeah, i passed a wire on my way home! this one will be interesting.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Is there a way we can add suggestions to this thread? I've got a few I might like to add...

----------


## Shift

> Is there a way we can add suggestions to this thread? I've got a few I might like to add...



Yea, if it's after 8 am EST and I haven't updated it, good ideas can be posted for that day since I wasn't able to post one. Otherwise, just PM me your ideas and if they sound good I'll put them up  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Alright, I should be able to get on this again this week.  My last week sort of got out of hand...

Wires are good.  I just rearranged my media center yesterday, and I'm supposed to go buy a bunch of cables and rewire some stuff tonight.  Perfect timing, Shift  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

Man. I suck at this. 

There are wires all over the place, and I didn't remember once... Try, try again.

----------


## dmonk09

my task sense I wake up this early and there is not a new one, notice every time you or someone else uses there phone. This one is good for me especially in school  :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

> Maybe... Pets? Exercise? Hair? Guitars? Family? Television? Holes? Just suggestions.



I'm gonna use holes for today ;D

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

This means that you are most likely sitting, RIGHT NOW! Reality check!

----------


## Bearsy

I'm actually standing at a computer terminal lol.  Probably the one time I haven't sat at a computer in a long time.


But I RC'd nonetheless.  ::D:

----------


## Shift

Good for you!  ::D:  Even THINKING about the task should get you RCing  :smiley:

----------


## Apopholis

Holy shit! This is a brilliant idea for a thread, and I just noticed it! But didn't you use the seat one the first time?

----------


## Shift

Haha I was confused at first  ::tongue::  Do you mean the task on page one? I update it daily with the most recent task, and move past tasks into the spoiler.

----------


## Apopholis

Oh right! I didn't know it was updated! Sorry

----------


## Bearsy

> Good for you!  Even THINKING about the task should get you RCing



Right, sometimes I find myself saying 
"Self, isn't it weird that you haven't noticed anything from today's daily dreamsign?" 
and I'd reply, 
"Yeah Self, that is weird. But you just thought about (insert dreamsign here) so it's time to RC!"

YAY!!!!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's is going to be intense. Every time you remember that there is a floor. Every time you stand up and come into contact with the floor. If you trip and land on your face and think about how much the floor hurts. If you vacuum your room. If you notice you are on carpet or tile.  ::D:  Reality check! Below you is... THE FLOOR!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## 12g951ad

Perfect I'm in school and wearing really annoying t shirt and there's -15 c out there what was I thinking

----------


## Ozzi99

Man, my memory is terrible. I usually remember for the first couple of minutes then i am lucky to think of it once throughout the rest of the day.

----------


## Desert Claw

woah my bad, I missed a few days...
Ill get back to it  :wink2:

----------


## hisnameistyler

Can somebody please explain how to "stabalize" correctly?

thanks!

----------


## 12g951ad

i think tehers a link all ready scrollade backade and youll findade it
and now im going to sleep

----------


## hisnameistyler

> i think tehers a link all ready scrollade backade and youll findade it
> and now im going to sleep



I can tell your sleep....ahhaha =]

----------


## Shift

Dream Stabilization Tutorial - here you go  :smiley:

----------


## hisnameistyler

> Dream Stabilization Tutorial - here you go




Ah! thankyou!

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## 12g951ad

god damn it I just got rid of my hair

----------


## Shift

I have quit as a DV staff member, which means that in the future the first page will not be updated with the daily task, but you'll have to look for it at the end of the thread. Sorry for the inconvenience, guys  :Sad: 

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 3/31/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## The_Lone_Deranger

Thanks for posting these daily tasks. They're a fun idea and they have really helped to improve my tendency to do reality tests within dreams.

I've had a lot of trouble with having DILDs, but now I'm starting to have them more often and in addition it's allowed me to work on prolonging them; which is a thing I struggle with when I have a DILD.

----------


## hellohihello

Thank you Shift! Just what I need to build awareness.

----------


## Shift

Glad to hear it's helping you guys out!!  :smiley: 

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. So, if you take medicine, or if you have a first-aid kit, or if your bandaids are located in a certain drawer, try to think about them NOW and imagine yourself walking past or using that thing, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/1/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Desert Claw

thanks for reminding me that im sick....

----------


## Life

This is a very cool exercice, I will be joining you and follow your instructions.
I also RC everytime I think about DV, which is really often.

----------


## Shift

> thanks for reminding me that im sick....



Hey all the more reason to RC!  ::tongue:: 

I cut my pinky! I think it needs a bandaid which means....!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm all over this today.  I'm always beat up, cut or burned from something.  I'll have plenty of opportunities for reality checks.

----------


## Life

Boy this is harder than I thought...

----------


## 12g951ad

yeah well keep at it

----------


## Shift

Updating a little early today, not sure I can be on around mindnight so:

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/1/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Desert Claw

sweet. this is working pretty well.

 ::banana::

----------


## Ozzi99

Omg Shift....thankyou so much for this thread  :tongue2: 
I've been working on my "awareness" and random rcs and i tried one last night because i was like 10 foot tall in my dream and it worked = my first real length ld + ended my dry spell of 3 months  ::D: 
Now i gotta work on how to stop crashing into shit while flying :\

Note: Could going to bed alot earlier than usual have something to do with it?

----------


## 12g951ad

> Omg Shift....thankyou so much for this thread 
> I've been working on my "awareness" and random rcs and i tried one last night because i was like 10 foot tall in my dream and it worked = my first real length ld + ended my dry spell of 3 months 
> Now i gotta work on how to stop crashing into shit while flying :\
> 
> Note: Could going to bed alot earlier than usual have something to do with it?




Well usually LDing is easier if you are tired so go to bed when you are tired

----------


## Shift

> Omg Shift....thankyou so much for this thread ... and it worked = my first real length ld + ended my dry spell of 3 months ... Note: Could going to bed alot earlier than usual have something to do with it?



 ::D:  my pleasure  :smiley:  Congrats on the LD!! I like to pretend this had something to do with it  ::tongue::  hahaha Hopefully everyone is having as much success!

Going to bed earlier might, though you'd have to keep track to really be sure and even then we could only guess as to why. Are you getting more sleep overall? That'll vastly increase the probability that you'll have dreams, both in increased time asleep and in higher periods of REM. Or, the change of schedule might be doing it. Some of my lucids used to happen when I'd end up having to stay up til 3 am and worrying about getting up early the next morning, and in dreams I'd see clocks and go "Huh? It's not whatever o'clock, I went to bed at 3... oh! I must be dreaming!" Maybe that increased attention to what time you're going to bed is making you a bit aware, maybe your body is just more aware overall since you're changing things up on it, or maybe it's something else altogether? Either way, sounds like you're getting some success with your schedule now so keep it up!!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Shift

Time to get crazy...


Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/2/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## hellohihello

> Time to get crazy...
> 
> 
> Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
> 
> At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!



  Oh my that's everytime I... Move * reality checks*. Lots of RC's tomorrow!

---

Green is gone D:

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/3/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/3/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## EchoSun13

So wanna try!

----------


## Speesh

Just found this thread, I like this idea a lot. I'm always looking for new ways to improve awareness and this seems like a fun one. And I've been getting back into lucid dreaming after a rather long lazy spell, this is a great way to start out in waking life.

----------


## Jhony

This is my first time trying this. 

I hope it helps with me becoming lucid.

----------


## inyourdreams

> what I think about lucid dreaming
> 
> Take a shot at the daily chance, see where it takes you!



That's what I think too! Brilliant!

----------


## Shift

Back to an oldie because everyone liked it so much and it was such a good task  ::D: 

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/7/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

----------


## ouija

First time I've ever noticed this thread. I will be getting involved  :smiley: 

Thanks for the effort so far, Shift!

----------


## Shift

Everyone keeps talking about the weather. So:

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CLOUDS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/8/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

----------


## 12g951ad

now is a chance to use other Reality checks as well using others than nose pinch is a problem for me

----------


## Desert Claw

clouds

nice one  :wink2:

----------


## EchoSun13

Would it work if I just walked outside and stared at a cloud, or does it have to be none planned and random?

----------


## Shift

Every single time you think of a cloud, reality check. If you think of ClouD, reality check. If you think of how clear blue and devoid of clouds the sky is, reality check. If you see a cartoon cloud, reality check. The sight really isn't important, it's just a memory exercise. Be in tune with your intent to remember the task (today's happens to, randomly, be clouds) and when you do, remember to RC and stabilize. Like I said, just the thought of a cloud, which can be cued by the sight of a cloud or may just randomly pass through your brain.

----------


## EchoSun13

*reality check*

Thanks.
Make more sense

----------


## Desert Claw

AHAHAHA sweeet! actually I was thinking about this months task where you have to ride a cloud

heheh...

----------


## EchoSun13

^_^
Very cool avatar...fits perfectly.

And yay!

I hope this works!

----------


## Shift

This one is going to be very fun!

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of SHADOWS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/9/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*


Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CLOUDS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

----------


## inyourdreams

I thought you resigned?  ::?: 
*does reality check* Wow! I'm dreaming! *Tries to fly and hits head on wall*

----------


## Shift

I did... but just because I quit being a staff member on some website doesn't mean I gave up lucid dreaming  :wink2:  Now THAT would be something insane to reality check to!  ::shock::

----------


## EchoSun13

::shock:: 
....but..but...

We love you as a DG...

----------


## Shift

> ....but..but...
> 
> We love you as a DG...



Aw  ::hug:: 

Just because I quit doesn't mean I'm not willing to answer questions and PMs  :smiley:  So really you get everything and lose nothing... which means you win!

----------


## EchoSun13

I won a Shift.
 ::D: 

And this exercise is helping me in my dreams.
So I win even more.

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of E-MAIL. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/9/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*


Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CLOUDS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of SHADOWS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of THINGS THAT ARE ROUND. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/9/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*


Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CLOUDS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of SHADOWS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of E-MAIL. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CLOTHING. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

At some point SnakeCharmer had mentioned that visualizing the task occurring before the day starts really helps, and I have found that it does. For the task, try to think about it NOW and imagine yourself experiencing or thinking of the task, and imagine yourself remembering to RC!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Previous Tasks to 4/12/09_: 




Today's task: *Become aware every time you see someone touch, blow, pick, scratch, etc. their nose. Reality check first and foremost. Take note of the time, and make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

*Today's Task: Reality Check and become aware of your surroundings every time that you see or notice FEET! Make an effort to become very aware of your surroundings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event. Imagine what you would have done, had you realized you were actually dreaming.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WATER. Rain, faucet, puddle, glass, etc. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of EMOTIONS. Feeling or observing others' extreme emotions, or thinking or reading about them. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings, and, in the case of your own strong emotions, their causes. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BIRDS. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BLUE EYES. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CUPS. Drinking cups, glasses, mugs, thermoses, etc.! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ILLUSTRATIONS. Doodles, diagrams, book illustrations, cartoons, cereal box creatures, signs, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TIME. Clocks, watches (especially digital!), appointments, the fact that you've slept in til noon! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MONEY. Electronic, physical, bills, coins, the concept of it, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LOCKS. Locking things, unlocking things, keys, the thought of things being locked, combinations, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LIGHT. The sun rising/setting, lamps, headlights, sirens, any time you manage to become aware of light! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of GRASS! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BUTTONS! Clothing, computers, elevators, etc! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of HAIR! Your own, others', animals', toys', whatever! Brushes, even bracelets! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FOOD! Including hunger! Reality check first and foremost. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WRITING UTENSILS! Pens, pencils, tablet pens, quills, chalk, markers, whiteout, whiteboard markers, the need to find something to write with, everything! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WINDOWS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you go through or think of DOORS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of KEYS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SUDDEN NOISES! Things like slamming doors, explosions, even quiet noises like switching a light on. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*
Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of WIRES! Phonecords, powerlines, chargers, plugs, you name it. Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Elis D.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SCREENS! TV, computer, cell, ipod, window, door, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*(Task compliments of Odd_Nonposter.)

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SEATS! Chairs, stools, car seats, swings, couches, finding yourself sitting or wanting to sit, benches, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of THE FLOOR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of CLOTHING! Getting dressed, if it feels uncomfortable, what others are wearing, clothing for sale, random things like astronaut suits and your laundry! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of ELECTRICAL OUTLETS! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or think of SMILES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of LONG HAIR! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DATES! Today's date, tomorrow's date, your birthday, appointments you're making, etc.! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of Medicine, Health, and First Aid! Bandaids, pills, doctor appointments, coughing, tissues, you name it! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of WHEELS! Cars, chairs, shopping carts, toys, etc! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of MOVEMENT! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of DOOR KNOBS AND HANDLES! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of RED HAIR! Today's is an accelerated exercise in memory, since seeing OTHER hair colors should remind you of hair and make you think of the task! Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'. At the end of the day before bed, recount every instance you witnessed the event.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of MUSIC. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*


Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of CLOUDS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of SHADOWS. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of E-MAIL. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of THINGS THAT ARE ROUND. Reality check first and foremost. 
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks. 
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*

----------


## 12g951ad

didn't we have this one all ready

----------


## Shift

Yes, we did. There's an entire list of ones we've already done. We've also already done music. What's your point?

----------


## Illusi0n

Yeas repeat some please ^^ because I only saw this exercise today (with attention =P). Seems very interesting to develop prospective memory (good for MILDs) and develop awareness in general. Normally I don't RC much during the day I hope to correct this  :wink2: .

----------


## 12g951ad

> Yes, we did. There's an entire list of ones we've already done. We've also already done music. What's your point?



hey hey play nice now no need to get pissed off ok relax have fun

----------


## Shift

Yes, fun. Good idea. Congrats.

Mods, please lock.  :lock:

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of PETS OR ANIMALS. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see YOURSELF IN A MIRROR. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of PHOTOGRAPHS. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
[SIZE="1"]

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you TURN ON A LIGHT. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of FLOWERS. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you WRITE SOMETHING DOWN. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you FEEL PAIN. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or hear YOUR NAME. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you DRINK SOMETHING. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of TRAFFIC LIGHTS. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you THROW SOMETHING AWAY. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear LAUGHTER. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or eat or think of VEGETABLES. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you hear or think of A PHONE RINGING. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you use or see or think of A BATHROOM. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of STARS. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of BICYCLES. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Today's task: *Become aware every time you see or think of ADVERTISEMENTS. Reality check first and foremost.
Make an effort to become very aware of your settings. Do at least three reality checks.
Imagine you have just become lucid, and make sure to 'stabilize'.*
(adapted from EWOLD)

----------


## Shift

Though this thread has been locked I'm working on something for those of you who wish to continue working on your prospective memory. 
THIS can be used every day to randomly click and choose a task for the day, or more if you feel you're up to it! 
Happy Lucids!  :smiley:   :boogie:

----------


## Shift

For those of you who haven't seen it, the Daily Dreamsign has been restarted! Make sure to check out the new thread here and subscribe! Good luck and sweet dreams  :wink2:

----------

